# Dolphin and drum in the 'yak



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Three days of beautiful weather don’t come together very often; so, you have to make hay while the sun shines. Fished the shoals with Kevin and Shante after school on Friday and Kevin scored a 43 inch red. Between impending thunderstorms and big bull sharks swimming under the yak, I was puckered pretty much the whole time. Got home and packed my gear then headed to Oregon Inlet to fish with Captain Jason Snead on the Dream Girl. Always a blast. Boxed a 52 pound dolphin right off the bat then added another dozen gaffers before turning to the deep in search of a bill. Wasn’t long before a blue and black Ilander on the left short disappears into a blue hole. Fish on! Two-hundred-pound blue put on a great show while Jason chased him down. Jimmy cleared the Ilander and grabbed the leader just as the man-sized fish launched out of the water and broke the line. Awesome! Two days of great fishing was a tough act to follow. Believe it or not, Sunday was even better. Rob Alderman, host of Outer Banks Angler TV, invited me to join him to film an episode about kayak fishing offshore. Sunday morning, we loaded our kayaks, food and drink, rods and reels, journalists, camera man, and Hooters girls (television) on two charter boats. Half the crew was on Big Tahuna and I was with the other half on Captain Chuck Gregory’s boat Fish Hog. We didn’t have to go far to find weed and dolphin. Hit the break and launched the yaks. We were trolling split billed ballyhoo and it wasn’t long before Matt Adams and Joy Crist, who were fishing in a tandem, to hook up. The dolphin jumped and went berserk but Matt lost it next to the boat. Then I landed a small fish. Matt and Joy hooked and lost five more and I caught another bailer when I noticed something flashing under one of the weed beds. Dropped a Stingsilver and jigged up a tinker mackerel. Quickly tied up a 9/0 Gami J-hook and dropped the little bullet over the side. Seas were so calm that I was able to stand and paddle along the weed beds. Bait wasn’t out 10 minutes when I looked back to see a big green head engulf the little fish. Game on! Big dolphin screamed drag, shot across the surface, jumped completely out of the water over my head, and threw the hook. Yahoo! Definitely addicted. Fishing slowed as the wind and current picked up. Yakers on the Big Tahuna caught two Amerjack and a nice dolphin. Ended the day pulling amberjack off Diamond Shoals Light (in the boat) with 250 gram vertical jigs. Rob, Chuck, and Scott are cooking up more bluewater kayak trips, get in touch with them if you’re interested.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

You suck. Purddy work man.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

good job!! I sure would like to get into them like that but i dont have the whole friends with big boats thing going on!!


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Man this is freaking awesome. Funny thing was we were just talking about going for dolphin in the yak, looks like a blast. Almost overshadows that pig drum. Not to mention the blue. Just a flat out awesome report!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

NateM said:


> Funny thing was we were just talking about going for dolphin in the yak, looks like a blast.


yeah im glad to see someone actually goes through with their awesome ideas.

that's some damn good stuff there ric. im just waitin for you to hook into one of those marlin from the plastic boat now.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

forget the fish, whos the cutie in the yellow?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Entropy said:


> forget the fish, whos the cutie in the yellow?


She's from the local rent a tramp.

Nice work. I've been talking with a few guys about mothershipping out while the mahi bite is hot. These pics prove it can be done.

I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY Awesome job, Congratulations.. Great Pics to back it up. Can wait to see what's next.

Thanks for the post, Tim


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Entropy said:


> forget the fish, whos the cutie in the yellow?


My thoughts exactly :beer:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh shiznat, for shizzle diggity damn d-dog!!! 

~William Shatner

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------

